# Digital Camera in Dublin



## kmelvin (17 Oct 2006)

Hi,

Could someone recommend a good value Digital Camera shop in 
Dublin City? 

I'm looking for an Casio Exilim Z70 - they seem to be €299 in most places - just wondering if anyone knows of good value shop.

I know it would be cheaper on-line but I need to buy it asap.

Many thanks for any help

Karl


----------



## tiger (17 Oct 2006)

www.cameracentre.ie & www.pixels.ie  (see websites for multiple shop locations).  €299 seems to be the going rate.


----------



## kmelvin (24 Oct 2006)

Typical Melvin Luck - Dixons were selling this for €269 last week - they had only one left when I found out (the display model - no thanks).

I'll be watching Dixons more closely in the future for deals.


----------



## johndoe64 (24 Oct 2006)

€229 inc vat on pixmania.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Oct 2006)

Original poster said..


kmelvin said:


> I know it would be cheaper on-line but I need to buy it asap.


----------



## carpedeum (24 Oct 2006)

I have bought two Canon digital cameras off  for my two teenagers on the past two years. Some models may have the manuals only in French, but, the manuals can usually be downloaded in English in PDF format e.g. from Canon's web sites. *Note*: there are some bad reports on Pixmania from other purchasers regarding after sales service, but, I have been luckier. Check out www.boards.ie

Don't forget www.amazon.co.uk either. Convert the Sterling via www.xe.com to compare prices.

If you really want value for money and you or a friend are visiting *New York*, go to *J & R* on Park Row, just across from Ground Zero [broken link removed] they currently have the Casio Exilim Z70 for $249.99! They gave me great advice on a variety of cameras and were very reassuring if I experienced any problems after I went home. I bought a *Canon Rebel XT 350* plus a *2GB* card for $800, a considerable saving on Dublin and even UK prices at the time in August. Warranties are international.

If you are buying in Ireland, *Pixels* in Liffey Street are very good, especially for after sales service. I have also found the long established *Berminghams* on Burgh Quay http://www.berminghamcameras.ie/, opposite the Custom House, very good and quite competitive on price. They also have a great selection on secondhand lenses (some with warranty) and cameras. Remember to quote prices from competitors! Some shops may throw in a camera bag or bigger memory card to nail a sale!


----------



## jmayo (26 Oct 2006)

I didn't know warranties from stateside were applicable in Europe.

Check out the web after you have visited camera shops to familiarise yourself with the options first.
If you want value in cameras do not buy in Ireland, espevailly Canon products.
We have some of the highest camera prices in the world.
UK is cheaper, Germany is cheaper again.
US is one of the cheapest but if getting it shipped here you will be got for the duty at point of entry.
BTW if you buy in Andorra (tax free on some goods), check the manuals.  Sometimes they are only in French, Spanish and Catalan :-(


----------



## paddyd (26 Oct 2006)

Pixels on Liffey St (Off Henry St) for sure.


----------

